# Baroness LM56 Greens Mower



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Back in September of 2014, I was thinking of how to take my lawn to the next level and at the time had a TruCut 25" with a 10 blade reel and even though it was a great machine and had served me well through the years, I just knew that I was going to need a greens mower and I wanted one with a groomer to help fight the puffiness and grain that comes with Tif419 in the Summer months. So I was looking around and weighing my options when I came upon a practically brand new(.6 hrs) Baroness 22" greens mower on eBay for $2000. It didn't take me long to pull the trigger on it. There is/was very limited info on these mowers since they are primarily sold in Japan but they have in the last 10 years or so try to make headway into the market against the big 3 (Toro, JD and Jacobsen). I think they have also been sold in Europe for quite awhile under another name.

I finally got mine in September of 2014 and it was the end of the season so I wasn't really able to put it to good use initially as my lawn was around 1" high and that is the MAX cut on it. Well in the Spring of 2015, I finally got to use it like it was suppose to be used and put it to work scalping my lawn. I was able to get it down to .300" to start the year and I was able to keep it there until about June/July when I started to have to raise the HOC. I found out that setting the groomer on it at 10-20% below the HOC wasn't getting the job done as was recommended on a few sites that I found. I think 50% below the HOC is a good starting point for the groomer on short cut bermuda unless you are going ULTRA low (below .25"). I didn't discover this until late in the season however at which time it was too late to do anything. During this first year with it, I barely had to do anything to it except adjust the reel/bedknife occasionally and lube it every 50 hrs like the manual suggests. The only maintenance I did besides that was, I had to replace the bedknife after the Spring scalp because I hit my landscape curbing while still learning to control it. That was fairly easy to do and just required me to backlap it to mate the new bedknife to the reel.

I had to take the 2016 season off due to a new job I had that didn't allow me to take care of my lawn to the high standard I am use to. During this year my hour meter died on me which was easily replaced with a new and better one from Amazon. It only has about 50-60 hours on it currently and will be changing the oil and lubing the zerk fittings here in the next few days to hopefully take it out on it's maiden voyage in 2017!!!

Anyone thinking of getting a greens mower, I would highly recommend it as they are built like tanks and should last you a LONG time as a homeowner with minimal maintenance down the road. Without further ado, here are some pics of when I first received it. I will try to get some updated pics up here soon in the next couple of days.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Here are a few more recent ones with the grass catcher on it that I took today!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

That's gorgeous, Mighty.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

That is one sexy machine! :mrgreen:


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> That's gorgeous, Mighty.





Redtenchu said:


> That is one sexy machine! :mrgreen:


+1 She's so clean and purdy!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

J_nick said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> > That's gorgeous, Mighty.
> ...


Yeah, I cleaned her up really good last year as she spent all of last winter(2015) with a lot of built up from the season before. Going to give her another good bath after all the scalping is done and over with.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I was messing around with the Baroness today instead of doing things on the lawn. I decided to mess around with the clutch safety release lever as it never worked right since the day I got it. When I first started using it, I ended up bending it and the mower still worked so I never really messed with it again. After some fiddling with it today, I removed it and found out that I never had full power from the clutch as it wasn't letting it engage fully. Now that I look back at it, I should have known better as it never really "took off" when the clutch was fully pushed in and at full throttle. Since I removed the safety lock, she really moves out now, so I will have to relearn how to use the mower now but hopefully I will have more power now to get through the thick stuff. It did always seem underpowered at times and I think this was the cause.


----------



## AdamC (Feb 10, 2017)

Beautiful mowr mate!

love the photos!


----------



## Backyard Soldier (Jul 29, 2019)

What a bossin piece of machinery.


----------

